# Any Expats in Modena



## pggp

Hello,

I have recently moved to italy (just outside Modena) and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions of good place to go out or would like to meet up. Also does anyone know of any good italian language courses for beginners taught in the evenings.

Thanks in advance.:clap2:


----------



## Sandra in Italy

Hey there are you still here? I've just moved to Modena


----------



## loopysue

*Hi*



pggp said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have recently moved to italy (just outside Modena) and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions of good place to go out or would like to meet up. Also does anyone know of any good italian language courses for beginners taught in the evenings.
> 
> Thanks in advance.:clap2:


Just seen your message I live in Modena and have done for just over a year and would to meet up with others in the area :couch2:


----------



## loopysue

*Hi*



Sandra in Italy said:


> Hey there are you still here? I've just moved to Modena


Hi I live in Modena and would like to meet up


----------

